# clutch for the rb25



## TediTPS (Oct 9, 2004)

I am looking for info on a clutch thats compatable with a rb25 motor.We did a motor swap on this 240.It's a 5speed- any help would be appreciated!!!

Thanks~


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Z32 300zx non turbo is what you need.. now pick a brand and your set.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the turbo and non-turbo have differ clutches?


----------

